# This is a good one!-Metallica Music



## MAJOR_Baker (27 Apr 2004)

> Los Angeles Times
> April 27, 2004
> Pg. 1
> 
> ...


----------



## stukirkpatrick (27 Apr 2004)

heh.  the PC world isn‘t gonna like that   

a fellow private (prepping for Afghanistan now, good luck) told me a couple weeks ago that since old armies marched to battle with drum music, that we should be followed into battle by electric guitarists playing metallica songs, to reflect the times


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Apr 2004)

Sadly the islamic world will just look at this as an attack on a mosque irregardless of whether it was used as a fortified position where Marines were being MG‘s from.

They‘ll turn it into a propaganda tool, and it will be used as another US attrocity throughout the islamic world.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## alan_li_13 (27 Apr 2004)

i‘m not experienced, but i think marching to metallica would be kinda hard.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (27 Apr 2004)

> i‘m not experienced, but i think marching to metallica would be kinda hard.


...keeping with modern times, it would be during a section attack, since you don‘t march to time in the field


----------



## Old Cent Hand (27 Apr 2004)

Music ! I had a " walkman" connected to the intercom system of my tank, I used music to " Pump My Boys Up". We used tunes from AC/DC , and Guns ‘n Roses , to name a couple.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (27 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Old Cent‘ Hand:
> [qb] Music ! I had a " walkman" connected to the intercom system of my tank, I used music to " Pump My Boys Up". We used tunes from AC/DC , and Guns ‘n Roses , to name a couple. [/qb]


ahahaha that‘s awesome.....


----------

